# Shock Leader



## big joe (Nov 18, 2007)

I have historically used a 50lb. shock leader. This past week I started popping it at the rig connection. I tried several different knots and to no avail. I also changed the shock leader out. I was throwing a 13' AFAW BEACH with a Fish Finder Rig on it with 6 oz. pyramid. I also was throwing a lumpkin rig which was worse.

It felt like I was turning it over perfectly, and I was hitting it hard. I know the rule of thumb is 10 lbs. of shock leader per oz. of weight. 
Any suggestions would be of help.:fishing:[email protected]

Big Joe


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

add about a couple of feet to the lenghth of your drop of 80lbs or 100lbs mono to the 50lbs shock and tie that heavy mono to your rig. I don't have to cut and retire that often like when I was just using the 50lbs by itseft.


----------



## big joe (Nov 18, 2007)

The Rigs were tied with 80 lb. flourocarbon, & glued


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

What I meant was that tie extra heavy line to the shockline. Then tie that heavy line to your normal rig.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

With a 6oz sinker you need at least 60lb shock leader.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

aero993 said:


> With a 6oz sinker you need at least 60lb shock leader.


I throw up to 8 oz on 50 lb shocker.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

big joe said:


> It felt like I was turning it over perfectly, and I was hitting it hard. I know the rule of thumb is 10 lbs. of shock leader per oz. of weight.
> Any suggestions would be of help.:fishing:[email protected]
> 
> Big Joe



Big Joe, I think you answered your own question.

justinfisch01,

Not sure what type of cast you are using, but I would not want to be fishing any where near you.


----------



## big joe (Nov 18, 2007)

I was using a Hatteras Cast, the only good thing was I was watching my rig fly straight away from me. I guess it is time to move up to a stronger lb. shock leader. I did get some nice distance though.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

aero993 said:


> Big Joe, I think you answered your own question.
> 
> justinfisch01,
> 
> Not sure what type of cast you are using, but I would not want to be fishing any where near you.


Never had a problem fishing AI, IRI, SPSP.
Have had plenty of members fishing right next too me


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

justinfisch01 said:


> Never had a problem fishing AI, IRI, SPSP.
> Have had plenty of members fishing right next too me


I been to several casting seminars, rule #1 Safety First.
What you are doing is not safe. I'm not trying to tell you what to do, I'm just trying to educate you.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I use 50lb shock for everything as well. Never had a problem with breaking off. People who have fished with me would tell you i have a pretty violent cast somedays! 

When I start breaking off 50lb mono i'll either fix my cast or move on up to a higher test, but until then I will stay with what works for me. 

That 10lb per Oz rule is Ok when fishing on crowded piers or beaches and in tournaments. But its way overkill for most surf casting. 

You know what, I am going to go a step further here and say with higher mono like 100 my knots tend to slip a lot more joining to thin 17lb sufix. So is it worth a weaker knot just to satisfy some mythical rule of 10 lb per ounce? 

Call me unsafe all you want but i'll stick to what works best for me.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

big joe said:


> I was using a Hatteras Cast, the only good thing was I was watching my rig fly straight away from me. I guess it is time to move up to a stronger lb. shock leader. I did get some nice distance though.


What broke? the knot or the line?


----------



## kevinva (Nov 30, 2007)

What works for me is a 60lbs shock and a 100lbs leader.


----------



## big joe (Nov 18, 2007)

First and foremost, I totally agree with safety first. So let's get that out of the way. I commonly fish as do a lot of us with kids around. It would kill me to know that I hurt a child.

I was using an improved clinch and even tried a palomar. I am a pretty big strong guy. I believe the knot was breaking right at the 2/0 swivel.

Big Joe


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

big joe said:


> First and foremost, I totally agree with safety first. So let's get that out of the way. I commonly fish as do a lot of us with kids around. It would kill me to know that I hurt a child.
> 
> I was using an improved clinch and even tried a palomar. I am a pretty big strong guy. I believe the knot was breaking right at the 2/0 swivel.
> 
> Big Joe


I would try a different brand of line or a fresh spool of the brand you have.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

big joe said:


> I was using an improved clinch and even tried a palomar. I am a pretty big strong guy. I believe the knot was breaking right at the 2/0 swivel.
> 
> Big Joe


Hard to believe quality 50# would fail at the terminal knot even on a hard cast. I'd try a fresh spool of shock and check for sharp edges on the swivels. I use a nail knot (tied with the Tie-Fast tool) on my shock swivel. Let us know what works.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

dipnet said:


> Hard to believe quality 50# would fail at the terminal knot even on a hard cast. I'd try a fresh spool of shock and check for sharp edges on the swivels. I use a nail knot (tied with the Tie-Fast tool) on my shock swivel. Let us know what works.


same here, i would double check everything because that should not be happening.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ffemtreed said:


> I would try a different brand of line or a fresh spool of the brand you have.


 JMO
That was the best advice so far. 50 should be plenty for 6oz. Been using 8nbait with 50 for over 30 yrs,with no problems,yes,even on a crowded pier.. What Teo said works well with 8nbait,because you don't have to tie as often,due to sinker jamming against the knot tied to your rig.. 
Back to the line.. Was using 50lb suffix superior for my shock.. Frank and Frans here in Avon were giving out free spools because it was a new product at the time.. Broke off every other cast.. Tried every knot I knew,and it was breaking.. Went back to the normal Trilene bg 50lb test I had been using with no problem... Every brand gets a bad batch once and a while. If it is breaking at the knot on every hard cast you throw,it's junk,trust me......


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Even to go a little further when I said I throw up to 8 on 50lb, I actually tried to go up a little, maybe 60 or 80lb and I had trouble with the spool slipping. I don't have that problem with 50lb.


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

50# has been good to me up to 12oz and a big ole bunker head. I also use the 100# or better cannonball rig, but used a regular fish finder before that. Bad line all the way IMHO.


----------



## fishininov (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm not the most inclined to the subject of casting, but if the line and terminal tackle is good, it could have somthing to do with the form, increase of speed, leader length, or any other number of variables. I use 50 (and somtimes with 5's and 6's), 40lb shock and if there's ever a problem, it's usualy in result of somthing in my cast.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i know many people here will get on my case, but i use 100#-150# pp for my my shock leader. i also have consistent leader failure when using 50# mono using 5oz weight. i know if i gradually increase the power, it won't break, however with my style of cast, it doesn't give best distance. i also use spinning gear and thick mono is a big hassle.


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

You don't have any knots that are hitting the guides do you?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

fluro is very brittle after the line gets nicks and scratches..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Shocker....*

I'm thinking more along the lines of something putting nicks in your line or some other reason for breaking the shocker. SOmetimes knots cinch down wrong on line and cut it as well.

If its worked for you before and just started breaking. It could be that spool of line you use is defective or even had a bad stretch of line through it.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

I had something like this a while back. Take a very close look at your guides. I had a cracked piece of ceramic that only opened up when the rod loaded. Evidently, it nicked the line consistently enough to snap it every 3rd or 4th cast... Drove me nuts trying to find the cause.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

*Did ya figure out the problem?*

So, big joe, have you solved the problem yet? opcorn:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I may be missing something. But it sounds like you are not using shock leader. Shock line wraps the spool 3-6 turns on the reel then attaches to the terminal tackle. A palomar in 50 to a swivel I have never seen break. Chinch's with only 3 turns are plenty tough. 

I must be missing something.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Digger I gotta get you to show me how to do that quick snell again and how you're tying your shock leader. You showed me on the pier last year, but I can't remember how to do it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Apalomar is called a 100% knot, and all I tie to swivels/hooks. But, a word of caution. The palomar can cross each other and cause a weak place. Altho, the knot has never failed me. Line to leader is a doudle surgeons, Take your time and cinch down slowly. wdbrand.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

basstardo said:


> Digger I gotta get you to show me how to do that quick snell again and how you're tying your shock leader. You showed me on the pier last year, but I can't remember how to do it.


No problem!


----------

